# Has Kishimoto Ever Stated Why Itachi's Arm Hangs Out Of His Cloak?



## Divinstrosity (Mar 14, 2011)

I always wanted to know, but never read it in any of the interviews...

....and never saw a topic on it on NF. 

Is it simply apart of the design, or does it mean something?


----------



## Egotism (Mar 14, 2011)

-______- Does it matter? It's Itachi's swag.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 14, 2011)

Egotism said:


> -______- Does it matter? It's Itachi's swag.



It matters if there is a reason.


----------



## Emo_Princess (Mar 14, 2011)

Its itachi's own individual pose :33
and its hot too


----------



## Dboy2008 (Mar 14, 2011)

It means Itachi gets hot quickly?


----------



## blackbird (Mar 14, 2011)

Not saying there's a definitive reason, but there are a few good theories in .


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 14, 2011)

Just as a shot in the dark I would guess it had something to do with his peaceful nature and lend to the idea of him holding back. I think in the end overall it just comes down to his overall character design. His personality was mostly casual indifference and the arm being tucked in just furthers that part of his personality. 

I would say when he takes it out its more a thing of "its time to take this seriously now" or something like that.


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Mar 14, 2011)

Itachi is too clumsy to properly get dressed. Since he's blind and all.


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Mar 14, 2011)

Probably because it gives him a casual,understated,almost aristhocratic elegance,which fits in well with his cool prodigy character.


----------



## Egotism (Mar 14, 2011)

When he slip his arm back into his sleeve.... Shit gets real


----------



## Mastic (Mar 14, 2011)

LOL as if he even remembers that.


----------



## Hated Uchiha (Mar 14, 2011)

his arm was broke.....


----------



## Snowman Sharingan (Mar 14, 2011)

Egotism said:


> -______- Does it matter? It's Itachi's swag.



This. It's just his swag.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 14, 2011)

No. he does that to look badass.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Mar 14, 2011)

Looks cool.  Reminds me of Auron from FFX a bit.


----------



## Agony (Mar 14, 2011)

Egotism said:


> When he slip his arm back into his sleeve.... Shit gets real



This.Roflmao.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Mar 14, 2011)

Initially it was done because the initial design of the Akatsuki cloaks had only one sleeve, so he had to do something with Itachi's left arm. After that Kishi may have simply liked the design or saw the fans' reaction and decided to keep the arm hanging out.


----------



## Skeith (Mar 14, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> Looks cool.  Reminds me of Auron from FFX a bit.



And when I looked Auron up, I got this.



> Auron tucks his left arm into the front of his haori, making it look as though his arm is in a sling. He removes his left arm from his haori when fighting, but his right arm remains in its sleeve. This aspect (along with the jug on his side) is a tradition of sorts among rōnin, and is likely meant to be an homage to this traditional figure: a rōnin is a samurai who refused to commit hara kiri (ritual suicide) after his lord's death, maybe a reference to Braska's death.




Or in Itachi case, the death of his family/clan.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Mar 14, 2011)

Swagger Jacker


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 14, 2011)

Skeith said:


> And when I looked Auron up, I got this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bingo.

That's the reason. I'm surprised this isn't common knowledge by now, seeing as how it's so badass.

EDIT: For the record, I've heard that this arm-through-the-jacket thing is meant to look like the arm has been cut off/amputated somehow. Rounin supposedly do it to symbolize loss (i.e., the death of a master, or in Itachi's case, his clan), as stated above, like "an important piece of me is gone now" and such.


----------



## jso (Mar 14, 2011)

I thought it was something samurai-related, where they'd do it in respect of a particularly close fallen comrade. Dont remember where I got it from, but it was on a Auron-related search too actually lol. When I saw Itachi also do it, I just assumed it was in memory of Shisui.


----------



## SageRafa (Mar 14, 2011)

It's to be prepared to cast finger genjutsu right on the spot , and to look badass ..


----------



## Milliardo (Mar 14, 2011)

dude must you make a big deal about everything itachi does? lol


probably just to make him look cool bro..


----------

